#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Дзогчен >  > > >  >  >  Коллективные практики

## Наталия2

Здравствуйте,  Есть ли кто либо  из  вас кто принимает  участие или проводит ганапужи по скайпу, фэйсбук и тд. по тем или иным причинам? Можно  ли по возможности  к вам присоедениться? Пожалуйста  пишите  ответы  личным сообщением. Спасибо

----------

